# Curado Cu-200



## Slime Time (Jun 29, 2007)

Purchased a curado off ebay from Arkansas Rod and Reel repair. Figured comming from a repair shop that it would be in good working order like the description said. His exact words " This reel is in great shape better than most I have seen".

Well it got to me and it was filthy. I couldnt get the spool to spin more than 2 seconds in free spool. He had greased the worm gear and the insides were just gunked. 
I tore it down and bathed it good clean and dried re- lubed the bearings and now its in much better shape. 
My problem is when I freespool it and let gravity strip the line it works fine. But when I cast it and roll my wrist to the left during the cast it makes a god awful clicking sound. It only makes this soud when the reel is rolloed to the left with the handle pointing towards the sky.
Any Idea whats is wrong?


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

sounds like a bearing to me........relatively inexpensive fix......I'd go with the upgraded bearings........you can get them from our friendly neighborhood reel fixer-upper......MikeinFriendswood.....


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

check and make sure the spool is not going to far in an letting it rub the brake ring inside, if it is only doing it this way .I don't know of ever having to use a shim undr that end of the spool.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

My wife got me a green curado for Father's Day off of ebay from some guy in Iowa. As soon as I got it, I took to our reel repar service before it ever hit the saltwater. They checked it out and lubed it an replaced a drag washer. But besides that, she told me that was one on the best "used" reels she had seen. Always better to get it checked out before you lose a good one.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

It sounds like the shim (BNT0664) under the bearing (BNT0194) on the left side plate is damaged or missing allowing the spool to rub on the brake case (BNT1508). 

Another possibility is the spool itself could be rubbing on the frame. Just pop the spool out and feel for any irregularities on it and look at the frame to see if there is any indication of rubbing. 

Also try turning off (pushing it) all the brake collars and casting it. Sometimes if the brake case has some corrosion on it it will make some noise.

I not so sure is a bearing because if it were a bad bearing it would make a sound no matter how you held it.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It could also be weak yoke springs allowing the pinion gear to bounce on the spool pin. The missing shims is another option that might be causing the noise. Check for any signs of metal transfer and go from there.


----------



## Slime Time (Jun 29, 2007)

*parts breakdown*

Is there a parts breakdown schematic somewhere on the web I can view?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

www.southwesternparts.com

Look under reel parts.

The Cu-200b is a 1994 year model or you can type in CU200b.


----------

